
New XPS 15 Laptop - Sui
http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/xps-15-9560-laptop
======
trzeci
I have "old" one 9550 i7, 4K, 32GB - as a device for this money I wouldn't
expect that I will have:

\- unaligned Jack socket, so that only one channel plays

\- Flickering backlight, where only one rescue is to downgrade BIOS:
[http://en.community.dell.com/support-
forums/laptop/f/3519/t/...](http://en.community.dell.com/support-
forums/laptop/f/3519/t/19662532)

\- random freezes: Whole computer hangs, there is no error in Windows log,
it's not related to nVidia card, it's not related to load.

~~~
MikusR
That's why things you buy usually come with warranties.

~~~
trzeci
Yes, you're totally right. Unfortunately I have two obstacles: \- This is my
device for work, just setting up environment on different PC is problematic,
and extra time of waiting for it being repaired. \- I bought it in a different
country that currently I'm living. Frankly I don't know if I can use local
support, guys from DellSweden didn't reply my question yet.

Problem is that, when you spend pretty decent amount of money for a device,
you do have an expectation in terms of quality, partially you're paying for
that.

~~~
e2kp
This is my experience too, when buying a high-end laptop, I expect it to just
work. If my time was worth dealing with shitty QA, I'd buy a low end laptop.

~~~
Const-me
That high-end / low-end thing is mostly a marketing BS invented to maximize
manufacturer’s profits. Works OK in the sense their profit is fine, but if
you’re a consumer, you better rely on the specs only and ignore the marketing.

~~~
e2kp
Specs dont matter much anymore. Any dual core laptop can do what most people
need.

What matters is the build quality, QA, battery life, screen, heat dissipation.
All things you cant infer solely based on specs.

~~~
Const-me
On modern laptops, build quality and QA are more or less OK (or “equally bad”
if you’re a pessimist). Because warranty returns are expensive, and also
because competition.

If you buy a laptop to watch youtube and read e-mails, sure, any dual core
will do, but for a professional, performance matters. Speaking of performance,
I wouldn’t buy this dell because the CPU has no L4 cache. Some tasks, like
compiling C++, benefit a lot from that 64-128 MB on-chip DRAM found in some
previous-generation CPUs.

Specs still matter. Battery life is measured in hours; screens are measured in
pixels, inches and percentage of Adobe RGB.

------
smoyer
I have Xubuntu running on one of these and, for the most part, love this
machine. There is one design defect and a couple of nitpicks I have:

\- The webcam is below the screen ... I don't want to join a video conference
when the primary view is my nose hair.

\- Why do "modern" slim devices only have two USB ports? There is room on the
chassis for more (I don't know about the interior layout).

\- We've tried several of the Dell docks with these ... while I love the fact
that the laptop charges through the same cable that's used for everything else
(video, audio, HID devices), it's a bit buggy. Two examples are that: 1) you
have to plug speakers into the computer's audio jack after the computer is
attached to the dock and booted and 2) you have to be careful the magnetic
switch doesn't tell the laptop/dock your lid is closed - in my case the
keyboard and mouse connected to the dock become disabled even when the laptop
wakes back up.

------
bronz
i feel like a new trend is emerging with these nice, 15 inch non-apple
laptops. i say non-apple because they are attracting the pro crowd that used
to buy apple exclusively. my personal fantasy is a laptop that isnt shy about
being thick, affording it a huge battery, tons of ports, OLED screen and solid
state trackpad like the macbook. with very reliable linux drivers for all the
hardware. a very utilitarian machine.

~~~
slantyyz
I've been planning for my next laptop purchase next year, and for some reason,
I can't pull the Alienware 13R3 off the top of my short list. It's big (for a
13"), heavy, ugly and adorned with hideous gamer bling (WHY, WHY, WHY??), but
it also has _all_ the ports and features (discrete trackpad buttons!) I want
in my work machine. Right now, it's basically between the new XPS 15 and the
13R3 (or R4 if it's out by the time I am ready).

~~~
bronz
the gamer bling thing is so funny. why does nobody in the laptop business
understand that people are buying those laptops despite the bling, not because
of it? every ad that i see for a gaming laptop emphasizes the competitive
advantages that these laptops offer, letting "gamers" "dominate" and so on.
how could they be so disconnected that they don't realize that what everyone
wants is to enjoy their crispy, high definition graphics on a sleek master
race machine? what the world needs is a merging of gaming laptops with xps-
like pro machines. utilitarian, powerful, well made and visually
inconspicuous.

~~~
bradstewart
Razer figured it out.

~~~
slantyyz
Razer makes nice stuff, but I'd be concerned about support for a machine used
for work when comparing to Dell, HP and Lenovo.

------
vladharbuz
Anyone else getting an access denied error?

    
    
      Access Denied
      You don't have permission to access "http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/xps-15-9560-laptop" on this server.
      
      Reference #18.f4741602.1482244883.2126641

~~~
fortytw2
It seems like they block access to the US store from outside the US? No VPN
here, just a DE IP and it's blocked.

Incredible to see the price differential between the US and DE stores though,
on top of the 18% VAT you expect

~~~
thirdsun
That seems to be the case here. Visiting [http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/](http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/) from my german IP yields the same
result. Unbelievable. Frankly, the whole site looks like a mess to me.

~~~
deong
The Dell site is absolutely terrible. For a while, perhaps still, there was no
way to show the tech specs for at least the XPS laptop I was looking at. The
marketing speak would say something like "XPS 13 with 6th Generation Intel
Core processors" and then just a series of prices. You couldn't tell what CPU
it had, how much memory, nothing. There's a Q/A box on the page, and there
were dozens of unanswered questions like "how big is the hard drive" with no
answers.

I bought my XPS 13 from Costco, which was a nicer experience in pretty much
every way.

~~~
guitarbill
It's really appalling. I'm guessing most of Dell's sales come from other
sources (other websites or actual retail stores). Otherwise they'd be out of
business with a website that terrible.

------
Roritharr
Internet Archive to the Rescue:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20161220095136/http://www.dell.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20161220095136/http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-15-9560-laptop)

~~~
Roritharr
Most important tid-bid for me: 7th Gen Intel® Quad Core™ processors optional
4GB GeForce® GTX 1050

Supports up to 32GB of memory

Killer™ Wireless: The Killer 1535 Wireless-AC

~~~
wolfgke
Most important flaw for me: Seems to have no ethernet port.

~~~
pmontra
Yes, I would be using a dongle all the time, which is unbearable. So long for
the XPS.

~~~
alkonaut
The slimmer dell laptops have been lacking the RJ45 port for a while now. I
have a precision m3300 (very happy with that) which doesn't have one. Had to
get a cheap adapter for USB but that one feels more like a plug that sits at
the end of the network cable than a dongle.

The thing I think with those of us that do have their computers connected to
cable network a lot ("all the time") is that it's usually in the same place
(our desk) so it's not that big a problem to adapt the end of the network
cable there.

In fact I'd prefer to use a usb-c brick with all connections (video, keyboard,
mouse, lan) over the current one where I insert the network cable into one
usb, then the monitor into the hdmi, and the monitor usb which has the
mouse/keyboard in it's hub into a second usb. Of all the "docking flaws" with
my current laptop I find the lack of RJ45 to be the _least_ annoying actually.

------
andlarry
Folks considering this should also check out the HP ZBook Studio G3.

It has Quadro M1000M 4GB graphics, 32 GB of ECC RAM, quad core, Linux
certified by HP, 4k screen, can handle two external 4k monitors and drive the
panel at about 4.5 pounds.

~~~
heroprotagonist
This is probably a trivial complaint to some, but after using a Precision 5510
for a while I really wouldn't want to go back to a laptop screen with a wide
bezel again. It's up to personal aesthetic choice, mostly, I guess.

edit: It's also unclear whether the SSD in the ZBook is PCIe or not. It isn't
stated, so I assume it's not, as PCIe performance is a differentiator.

~~~
andlarry
> I really wouldn't want to go back to a laptop screen with a wide bezel
> again.

Yeah, those are real sexy. Only downside is the terrible location of the
webcam, I suppose you can use an external, though.

> It's also unclear whether the SSD in the ZBook is PCIe or not. It isn't
> stated, so I assume it's not, as PCIe performance is a differentiator.

From the quick specs[0], two drives: one PCIe SSD, the second M.2 2280 SATA-3.

[0][http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/getpdf.aspx/c04832209.pdf?ver=3](http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/getpdf.aspx/c04832209.pdf?ver=3)

------
StavrosK
Speaking of laptops, what would you recommend to someone running Ubuntu? My
2013 MacBook Air is feeling it, with its non-upgradable 4 GB RAM. A discrete
graphics card so I could play DotA2 once in a while would be nice, even if
it's at medium graphics quality.

~~~
hajile
I'm kinda in the same boat.

I want a laptop with Iris Pro 580/p580 and NO dedicated GPU. The 580 has a bit
over a TFLOP of compute (plenty for games like DoTA) and more importantly, the
drivers don't suck on Linux. The issue is that any laptop that ships with that
processor also ships with a crappy dedicated GPU.

When I have a 45w processor, I want to pay a few hundred extra for a 55w
Nvidia M2000m that has 10% more compute power (granted, more efficient at
GPGPU) and horrible drivers.

What I want:

15.6", i7-6770HQ, 32gb DDR4, M.2 SSD, high-res IPS screen, Thinkpad-grade
keyboard, good webcam, decent ports (At least 2x thunderbolt, 3x usb3, SD,
3.5mm, and ethernet), a little thicker for a battery that lasts a couple days,
durable build quality, large trackpad with builtin wacom, NO dedicated
graphics.

I guess that's too much to ask.

~~~
zanny
I think there is a bit of a meme that Linux Intel graphics don't suck. They
have broken desktops repeatedly and still have a lot of glitches on newer
hardware, whereas everyone calls AMD bad but I haven't had a bad experience on
their Mesa stack in over 5 years. Its generally that Intel is buggy / edge
case broken and AMD is rock solid if not patching Windows drivers in
performance.

Albeit, I am biased, in that I intentionally avoid bleeding edge GPU hardware
in general anywhere I can, but its hard to avoid Intel's latest because each
year all the NUCs / notebooks / desktop platform switch to their latest CPUs.
With AMD, since they have basically no market presence anywhere, I can get
away with buying a 290 a year after it comes out for $240 and then having a
great out of the box experience with it, whereas my 740SU notebook 4 years ago
was only 6 months new when I got one and had massive Haswell GPU bugs on
latest Mesa for about 6 months after buying it.

But even then, Intel and AMD are pretty much par for support times and when
you should expect good stability in my experiences, but everyone memes AMD as
being trash while Intel is the savior of consumer Linux.

~~~
sliken
I bought a NUC with the Iris 540, ran ubuntu 16.04 on it and I'm quite pleased
with it. Minecraft, full screen youtube, full screen netflix, random web games
like slither.io, random "rich" websites, webGL particle/water demos, etc all
"just work".

I've had way less problems with intel than I did with my radeons. Not sure I'd
say better than nvidia (who has a pretty good binary blob driver), but
similar.

Even weird edge cases like rotating a display into portrait mode while logged
in worked fine.

It's not a GTX 1070 killer, but it's quite a nice upgrade from other Intel
GPUs. It runs a fair variety of 2d/3d stuff at 1080P quite comfortably.

------
farresito
The only reason why I regret buying a Thinkpad is that I see good machines
like the XPS, but I'm not willing to buy them because I have been spoiled by
Thinkpad's keyboards.

~~~
creshal
Rumours have it that next year's line-up will return to having slim bezels
like the current XPS series has (and Thinkpads had a decade ago…).

~~~
chx
A cautious promise included a Thinkpad Retro hopefully with the old keyboard
next year. If it happens, I am buying it and I am not going to look at the
price tag.

~~~
dgudkov
If only they return the ThinkLight -- that would be great.

------
StavrosK
Am I missing a price on that page? Can anyone see where it is, or know how
much it costs?

~~~
Sui
I don't think it's an official page. It is still under construction I think.

------
dreistdreist
Did they fix the coil whine?

~~~
haspok
They did not fix that either. You might be lucky to receive a device that
doesn't exhibit it, or you may not notice it, or you may not even bother about
it.

Dell doesn't really care - they still sell loads, and as long as the online
reviewers don't complain loudly enough so that their sales are affected it is
just not worth the cost.

~~~
karussell
Wow how lame of Dell. That was the reason I went with a Lenovo T460 (which I
do not regret btw ;))

~~~
dreistdreist
Lenovo is much worse than Dell though... They deserve to go bankrupt after
superfish and all that other crap they did.

------
projectramo
How does one tell which XPS 15 one is ordering?

Suppose you order one through Amazon, other than doing a feature by feature
comparison, can you tell it is the "latest" one?

~~~
meritt
Look at the specific model number. 9560 is the latest XPS 15" (and 9360 is the
latest XPS 13", from Oct 2016)

~~~
projectramo
Thanks. I was looking for the model number but could not find it on the page.

------
sliken
Does the tiny bezel mean a nostril cam like the XPS13?

~~~
erelde
Honestly I'd be (more than) fine with an XPS 13 without webcam and mic.

Actually I'd be _so_ happy with a laptop like that. An XPS 13 without webcam
and mic.

------
bdwalter
I'd love to hear how this laptop runs Ubuntu or Mint.

~~~
caleblloyd
One of my co-workers has the current gen (9550) and Ubuntu 16.04 runs great on
it. I think he's got an intel wifi card, I'd just check Linux compatibility
with the Killer wifi card before going that route. It's easy enough to change
a WiFi card out aftermarket if there is issues though, an Intel 8260 card will
run you $30.

~~~
bdwalter
Does that include good working power management and a fully functioning
touchpad? I went down the XPS13 Sputnik path and had endless disappointment
with constant fixes.

~~~
caleblloyd
I think that Skylake Power Management got better in the Kernel after the
original XPS13 Sputnik launch, but yes the XPS13 touchpad was a pain in the
ass. The XPS15 touchpad on Linux is better than the XPS13.

My biggest complaint about the XPS15 I had a little over a year ago was the
spacebar. There was a manufacturing defect in mine where the touchpad ribbon
cable pressed up against the spacebar and was causing unregistered keystrokes.
I read internet forums where multiple people had this issue. Maybe Dell has
fixed the manufacturing issue by now, but it was bad enough that I returned
the XPS15.

------
ZanyProgrammer
Where in the world is the price on this page?

------
andrewvijay
Looks nice but their customer service will fuck you over if you have a
hardware problem serious enough to replace some vital part. There was a huge
thread here only recently by some poor guy being harassed by them.

~~~
yellowstuff
Not in my experience. I bought an XPS 15 earlier this year. It was a fairly
new model and there were a lot of complaints online about quality control
issues, but overwhelmingly they were happy with Dell's response. I got one and
blew out the speakers (partly my fault), but Dell send me a replacement
quickly.

------
voycey
I had the XPS L502X and it was hands down the best laptop I have ever owned:

JBL Speakers that were genuinely excellent - I work at home and listen to
music quite loudly so these were a huge selling point for me

Plenty of Ports

Easy to upgrade / repair - I think by the end of its life I had replaced or
upgraded everything except the motherboard

All of the XPS systems since this one have paled in comparison, shitty
speakers and an ultra book type.

The L502X was a chunky workhorse but it survived a years backpacking around
Asia with me and then 4 years in Australia as my main work computer until it
finally died enough that I couldn't be bothered to fix it (Would power on for
half a second and die).

It also ran Linux like a dream - no incompatibilities!

On an Alienware 17 R3 now and it is a beast.... but it's speakers are no match
for the L502X's :( Also absolutely cant get Linux to run on it so I am using
Virtualbox with a dual head setup which has its share of issues

------
proyb2
Something wrong with this picture?
[http://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImag...](http://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImages/xps-15-9560-laptop/laptop-
xps-15-pdp-polaris-05.jpg)

~~~
anotheryou
photoshop sucks at scaling down "smart-objects". You need to scale
destructively to make it look ok.

------
obtino
The webcam is still awkwardly positioned. Have they fixed the coil noise issue
yet?

------
stanislavb
It's a decent laptop; however, having the camera at the bottom of the screen
is a bit annoying :/ \- ppl will be looking into your nose :)

~~~
Todd
This is the biggest design flaw with this laptop. It is a very unflattering
angle and makes the video essentially useless. It's the one reason I can't
recommend it to people (or I recommend it with a caveat, if they use the
camera often).

------
valarauca1
I am mildly excited for Kaby Lake _for laptops_.

I _was_ excited to buy a Kaby Lake Mac Book Pro. Especially when the Dell
XPS13 is showing off >10 hours of 4k video playback on battery [1]. I can get
about 12-14 hours on my 2014/2015 MBP (coding with a dark background, low
brightness) I really enjoy the added flexibility longer battery life gives me.

[1] [http://www.pcworld.com/article/3127250/hardware/intel-
kaby-l...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/3127250/hardware/intel-kaby-lake-
review-what-optimization-can-do-for-a-14nm-cpu.html)

~~~
rhodysurf
The colors on your screen will not affect battery life (Unless it is AMOLED)

~~~
valarauca1
Huh, thanks for pointing out this misconception I was harboring :D

~~~
dkersten
If anything, dark background will use more power as the pixels need to be
fully powered to block out the backlight. Not sure if this is still the case,
but it used to be afaik. CRT's were the opposite in that black meant the beam
was off or somesuch and therefore white used more power. But that's not been
true for a long time.

------
AndyKelley
Did they fix the keyboard debounce issue? I'd like to try typing on the
keyboard before purchasing.

~~~
haspok
They did not fix it, but the latest BIOSes (on the XPS13) make it better. Some
people still complain though. I don't notice it, maybe I'm not typing fast
enough :)

The real annoyance for me about the input devices is that the palm detection
doesn't work for the touchpad (on Ubuntu), at least I couldn't get it working.
So either typing suffers, or have to disable "tap to click", which is so weird
I can't get used to it.

~~~
AndyKelley
Even with the latest BIOS on the XPS13, I can reliably type "asdf" and get
"asdasfdf"

------
pluglus
Trackpad. How is the trackpad on this one? I keep buying Apple HW for my
Windows as every time I try new PC, trackpad experience doesn't yield itself
to the change. Period.

~~~
DocG
XPS 15 and 13 have (one of the) best trackpads on windows. I finally
understand how people live without mouse. Apparently not the same as mac, but
the closest experience available.

~~~
dogma1138
IBM/Lenovo always had great trackpads for the "Thinkpad" line, and the
nipple/clit was always my favorite pointing device, I actually missing it as
typing this on an MBP15.

------
mamon
Unfortunately, supported version of Display Port is 1.2 not 1.3. Any idea how
to connect 5k display to it? Will "made for Apple" LG UltraFine 5k work?

~~~
dogma1138
Thunderbolt 3 :)

FYI the LG UF 5K doesn't come with Displayport 1.3 support either, it uses 2
DP 1.2 streams side by side (which sometimes can have screen tearing in the
middle) hence it's a tiled display just like early 60hz 4K monitors.

To work with the 5K monitor you either have to connect 2 DP1.2 cables or a
single Thunderbolt 3 cable.

In both cases you'll see 2 monitors connected on your machine which can cause
some issues in some cases (e.g. full screen exclusive mode).

P.S.

What Apple device actually supports DP1.3? The new Mac's don't for sure,
neither is the old Mac Pro unless you can hack some upgraded GPU into it...

------
tener
The large display was precisely what is missing for me in XPS 13. Looks really
great - I'll be looking to get one if my budget allows it!

~~~
robert_foss
The larger display?

A 15" version has been available most of 2016.

~~~
tener
Did it have 3840 x 2160 resolution (4K)? If so, my bad, I should have looked
closer.

~~~
Roritharr
Yup, we have one here, it's a beast of a machine when fully decked out.

~~~
ohyoutravel
How is the battery? I got a 13 because of the supposed bad battery life of the
15.

~~~
jonathantm
Get the lower resolution 1920x1080 without touchscreen and it's better than
the 4k touchscreen.

------
alltakendamned
What's the release date for this machine ?

------
IanCal
I wonder if this will have the coil whine issues the 13 has (had? I've got the
last gen).

~~~
rcatajar
I have a precision 5510 (pro version of the XPS15) Skylake gen and it doesn't
have the annoying coil whine of my previous XPS13 (Haswell gen)

~~~
IanCal
Very useful to know, thanks. I'm somewhat torn about whether to keep or
replace mine, apart from the whine it's a lovely little machine.

~~~
socksy
From what I've read the coil whine is related to having the keyboard backlight
on. Is that important enough to trade-off for the noise? I always turn off
backlights when using a computer on battery anyway (it's not like I'll be
looking at the keyboard much...).

~~~
IanCal
I'd happily turn off the backlight, I'll try that. I've turned off the c6
processor states as apparently the switching there causes some of it. I can
hear the changes as things visually change on screen, so scrolling and videos
are quite bad.

~~~
IanCal
Ah no dice. I think it's inherent in all of these laptops but some are worse
than others. This is a refurb, so I wonder if it was returned due to this...
I'll talk to the support.

------
up_and_up
Where are the buttons to `Buy Now` or `Customize`? Seems like a sales funnel
mistake.

~~~
irontoby
It's apparently not meant to be live yet; if you go to "XPS Laptops" from the
main product page you're still taken to the 9550.

------
ndesaulniers
Looks like they upgraded the 13" as well: [http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-13-9360-la...](http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-13-9360-laptop/dncwt5122hv2)

Someone else noted there's no discrete Nvidia GPU:
[http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/help-me-choose/hmc-
nvidia...](http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/help-me-choose/hmc-nvidia-
graphics-xps-lt)

I did not see the New XPS 12 that second link references.

~~~
sahaskatta
The XPS 13 does not have a dGPU, but the XPS 15 does have one.

~~~
sliken
Sadly the XPS 13 2015 has IRIS 540 graphics available, which is pretty good,
doubly so if you get the 1080P screen.

The XPS13 2016 does not have IRIS available, yet. Intel should have them
available feb/march or so.

------
hatsunearu
GTX 1050 for the laptop? Why aren't there more laptops with this SKU...

~~~
caleblloyd
The current gen (9550) graphics run in NVidia Optimus. There is no way to
change to Only Integrated or Only Dedicated graphics in the BIOS. This means
that you depend on the NVidia driver to switch to the graphics card based off
which application you are running in Windows.

It's a big pain in the ass for linux. You have to fool around with nouveau or
Bumblebee to get Optimus working. Even then I was never sure the graphics card
was doing anything in Linux.

I wish all manufacturers would put a hardware mux on the graphics so that it
could be switched from Optimus to Only Integrated or Only Dedicated. It seems
to be going the other way where they don't and only offer Optimus though.

~~~
pkolaczk
The proprietary Nvidia driver supports Optimus with nvidia-prime. No need for
Bumblebee. There are still a few bits missing there, though, like external
display support in low-power mode. So, basically I agree - it is still PITA.

------
sisk
Tangential but I figure the folks who will know the answer will wander into
this thread.

I need to buy a decent but lightweight 15" for a family member who is
undergoing cancer treatments and has gotten too weak for his current behemoth
17". Light work (browsing, some streaming) but definitely a windows machine.
Any recommendations? I've been keeping an eye on this exact machine (previous
model now)—anything better?

~~~
alkonaut
Whenever you look at a XPS you should always peek at the equivalent Precision
machine (e.g. Precision 5510), there might be deals available. Also, although
perhaps not applicable to your situation, the Precisions are usually more
configurable than the XPS.

~~~
rplst8
I did this exact thing two weeks ago. I think the Precision adds the Premier
Color display too.

------
canterburry
Now if Lenovo would just build something that remotely competes with this I'd
be begging them to take my money. I haven't found anything quad core and 15
inches from Lenovo that doesn't weigh a ton...oh...and that off center
keyboard on Lenovo's 15 inch models! WTF?!

Lenovo is completely behind on offering anything remotely pro dev which
competes with XPS 15 or MacBook Pro.

I got the XPS 15 9550 for my dad and he loves it.

~~~
blauditore
What are you missing in Lenovo laptops? I've been using the Yoga 2 Pro for
years and am happy with it. It's a great trade-off between size, weight,
performance and comfort, and I'm actually happier with it than with the MBPs
i've worked with so far.

Now that it's aged I've been looking for a replacement and skimmed through
lots of laptops. Even now, the Yoga 910 seems to be closest to what I want and
I'll probably buy this one.

Edit: I just saw you updated your comment - maybe the difference is that I
prefer smaller screen sizes in favor of portability.

------
nkkollaw
Access Denied

You don't have permission to access "[http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-15-9560-la...](http://www.dell.com/en-
us/shop/productdetails/xps-15-9560-laptop") on this server. Reference
#18.36d61202.1482271177.71b1881

Why (I'm in Germany).

------
dm03514
ubuntu!?

~~~
ngoldbaum
It usually takes them several months after the product is released to come out
with developer edition versions.

~~~
abrowne
Not this time with the Kaby Lake XPS 13 — they were available immediately.

I think it helped that the hardware is exactly the same, since all versions
have a Killer (Qualcomm) wifi card rather than "Dell" (= Broadcom) for Windows
and Intel for Ubuntu.

------
skizm
I might be missing it, but does it say when these will be available?

------
mtrimpe
So can it run triple 4K displays when combined with a dock or not?

That's the only feature for which I still need a desktop computer and I would
loooove to do without one.

~~~
joosters
_Thunderbolt™ 3 multi-use port allows you to charge your laptop, connect to
multiple devices (including support for up to two 4K displays)_

and

 _Featuring a single-cable connection for power, Ethernet, audio and video.
Add the optional Dell Thunderbolt™ Dock for faster data transfers and support
for up to three Full HD displays or two 4k displays._

...which is a little confusing. Does that mean two external 4K displays
without a dock, and one with the thunderbolt dock? Do the display counts
include the laptop display?

------
3adawi
i bought the older version about 10 days ago (still within window to return),
apart from the CPU, what changes have they made?

~~~
akmittal
New GPU and killer wireless instead of Intel.

~~~
ProAm
Is the killer wireless worth it? I cant find too much info on it speaking to
pros & cons?

~~~
akmittal
According to notebookcheck it is second to MacBook only
[http://www.notebookcheck.net/Dell-
XPS-13-9360-QHD-i5-7200U-N...](http://www.notebookcheck.net/Dell-
XPS-13-9360-QHD-i5-7200U-Notebook-Review.178844.0.html)

------
laurentdc
Does anyone know if there's still coil whine issue?

I had the same issue on a old ThinkPad and couldn't tolerate it.

------
gok
So compared to the new MacBook Pro, it's the same weight and has 25% less
battery capacity.

~~~
lukaszkups
and 500% more ports :D

------
dbg31415
Man, the only thing I can say against this is that it doesn't have a MagSafe
power plug.

~~~
softawre
Neither does the new macbooks, outside of the air.

------
tom-_-
Any opinions on a System76 running Ubuntu? XPS is just too far outside of my
price range.

------
talideon
It's basically the Precision 5510, which is a nice piece of kit.

------
codewiz
No USB Type-C, seriously?

~~~
adrusi
It has thunderbolt 3, which is compatible with all type-c devices.

------
mixmastamyk
Page is empty for me, tried both Firefox and Chrome on Linux.

------
procyon82
A 1050???? What a huge disappointment. I was gonna buy this as I was expecting
a 1060.

~~~
sliken
Get a stealth. The faster GPUs have a significant power, battery life, and
noise compromise. Thus they are popular on gaming laptops.

~~~
ersii
"Get a stealth"? What's "a stealth"?

~~~
mamon
I think GP meant this: [http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-
blade](http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade)

But there's some confusion here, Razer Blade Stealth is actually the model
with integrated GPU (Intel HD 620)

------
mixmastamyk
Page is empty for me.

------
gressquel
anyone else here thinking dell designs are kinda boring? I bought macbook to
run win10 because it had great design. I am thinking of buying surface book
next.

Why can't Dell focus on a creative design?

~~~
swozey
I personally think my coworkers XPS 13 is far, far cooler looking and
thoughtfully designed than my MBPr. It has soft spots where you'd carry it. I
think they're gorgeous. The only thing tying me to OSX at this point is
1passwords chrome plugin (doesn't work without hackery in Linux) but now that
that's going web based I may be able to switch next year.

Also the crazy resolutions aren't really a selling point to me at all. I can
barely read the text when those things are cranked up.

~~~
toyg
_> I can barely read the text when those things are cranked up._

They are not supposed to be "cranked up". You're supposed to use hi-dpi to
smooth everything, not to get more screen estate. Apple has been doing it
correctly for almost 5 years now, one would hope Windows and Linux had caught
up by now.

------
merb
> Available with Windows 10

so sad

> Dell Thunderbolt™ Dock | TB16

I wonder if they fixed all the issues? I doubt they didn't.

------
mozumder
Why would developers get a Windows laptop that don't have touch-screens?

It seems the entire purpose of Windows laptops would be to test out touch-
screen capabilities for your Windows apps.

If you want to get a laptop without a touch screen, a Mac Book Pro would be
the way to go. Especially with the great trackpad.

But otherwise it looks great. It just needs that touch-screen for developing
touch-enabled apps.

Edit: Found that the touch-screen is an upgrade option.

~~~
tartuffe78
Because very few consumers are using touch screens, let alone touch screen
optimized apps.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
What consumers are even paying for Windows apps to begin with?

